# shark frenzy at navarre



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

You couldnt not catch a shark today, I hooked up on five. Fought a good 7 footer for 45 min, just for it to end up being a sand bar, had to let it go.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

They made me qork up quite the sweat as you can tell haha


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It was hot as hell


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

the sharks are Pensacola beach pier were crazy too i hooked 9 5ft+ black tips one was 7ft plus fought it for a hour and the line snapped


----------

